# Marc Jacobs limited edition summer splashes



## Ashleybubbles83 (Mar 7, 2010)

anyone tried these???

i was told that the pomegranate, apple and biscotti scents were exclusive only to nordstrom but then i've checked other high end stores and they are available there too...

apple and pomegranate are amazing! they are all $68 but their 10 fl oz each...a pretty good amount...

i plan to get both of them next payday...

i've seen a few others in stores (cucumber, lemon, basil, rain...) but i dont know if these are also limited edition for the summer?


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 7, 2010)

i've heard of these  but haven't tested any. though i am a sucker for summer scents 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i would probably like them but am not sure if i will purchase as i am usually an escada girl and bath and body works body splash girl in the summer.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Mar 21, 2010)

i put in an order at bloomingdale's for the pomegranate one. i had a $25 gift card so that helped with tax and shipping...will let you know how i like it when it comes!

i'll probably get the apple one on the NEXT payday, haha.


----------



## sleepyeyedgirl (Aug 6, 2011)

i think each summer he releases 3 new limited edition splashes...i currently have 2..i purchased both at TJ Maxx--first was FIG, (i purchased a couple bottles on clearance for $16.00 each) i love spraying my pillow cases and sheets, so crisp and clean...i, too, have pomegranate which i think i purchased for around $25.00...i love the size of the bottles, and since they are splashes I love the clean, light scents, which you can build upon to a desired strength 

  	i will most likely be purchasing more in the future


----------



## thepicketywitch (Aug 11, 2011)

I've got my eye on the Ginger body splash. Not only because that's my name, but the scent is amazing! Spicy and fresh.


----------

